# Threatened Miscarriage at 5-6 weeks



## Scorpio23

My OB ordered an obstetrics ultrasound due to threatened miscarriage. 

According to my last blood test, my hormone levels are fine and increasing. However they are consistent with 6-7 weeks.

Whereas ultrasound dates my pregnancy at 5 weeks 6. Fetal pole is present at 3mm but no heartbeat.

I just wanted to know if anyone has had the same problem. I thought it was too early to find a heartbeat at this stage. I've had no bleeding, spotting or cramping and feel healthy.

I had irregular periods in 2011. Missed my period Jul-Aug and then my cycle was 42 days. This is why I had the tests done; to check due date.

My next ultrasound and blood test will be in a week. I'm keeping positive but still want some peace of mind seeing as this is my first pregnancy. If anyone could help it would be appreciated.


----------



## kirst76

if everything is measuring fine and you've had no spotting or cramping I wouldn't worry too much.
With our third pregnancy we had an early ultrasound at 5w1d and couldn't see the heartbeat either....you generally cant see it until 6+ weeks.
Just because your hcg levels are a little higher doesn't mean there is anything wrong at all.
Good luck and I hope your next scan goes well!


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks Kirst. Dr said that the 1st scan showed I was 5w1d (sonographer only told me i was in early pregnancy, didnt give a date). Then 2 weeks later it scan showed I was 5w6d. Does this seem strange?


----------



## kirst76

it certainly does seem strange. Did you ask why this could be?


----------



## Scorpio23

I didn't ask the sonographer at the last scan as the previous sonographer didn't tell me how far along I was (5w1d I found out later). So I thought 5w6d seemed normal at the second scan. We could see the gestational sac and fetal pole so thought all was good. My OB didn't explain why this could be exactly. Just that this was a sign of threatened miscarriage, especially because there was no heartbeat. 3 more days til I go for my tests. My husband and family think it's too early to know anything for certain.


----------



## daydreaming22

Scorpio23 said:


> Thanks Kirst. Dr said that the 1st scan showed I was 5w1d (sonographer only told me i was in early pregnancy, didnt give a date). Then 2 weeks later it scan showed I was 5w6d. Does this seem strange?

So sorry you are having to go through this, and waiting is the worst. :hugs: Yeah, 5 days of growth in 2 weeks is usually a bad sign. Please let us know how your next scan goes.


----------



## Scorpio23

Bad news. I want to correct my previous posts as ive seen my medical records in writting. 2 Jan 2012: hcg 270. 20 Jan 2012: Gestational sac 7mm measuring 5w3d. 27 Jan 2012: hcg 23450. 2 Feb 2012: Gestational sac 10mm HCG measuring 5w5d. 9 Feb 2012: Gestational sac 12mm HCG 19700. Cervix closed - foetal demise/ anembryonic pregnancy. A yolk sac was present but but no fetal pole/ heart beat. Sad news to hear as this is my first pregnancy. At gyno for consultation for D&C. Have had no bleeding or painful cramping. Nausea faded after week 4 but still have it. Breasts growing and going to do no.1 frequently. Hardest part is telling my husband when he gets home from work.


----------



## amberdawn723

:hugs: I'm so sorry! Sending tons of virtual hugs your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

So sorry Hun :hugs: This exact thing has happened to me twice in the last 6 months, so understand totally how you're feeling :hugs: Take some time to heal, then When you're ready to brave the pregnancy journey again, do so knowing that this is probably one of those unlucky, random things, and that one day very soon you will be holding your healthy baby in your arms sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Poppit2618

Hi, im new to this website but came across it and I know exactly what each of you are going through. Im five weeks and 2 days pregnant but this mornin I started bleeding very heavy and had quite bad period pains. I went straight to the doctors and theyve referred me to the EPU at hospital. However nothing can be done till wednesday because nothing can be confirmed until im 6 weeks so im having to wait five days. The doctors were goin to do my blood when i saw them and make me come back and have some more done a few days following but by the time i had the results it would be time to have my scan.

This is my first pregnancy and hoping everything is well however i feel its not goin to be good news. Good luck to all you girls for future pregnancies. Keep you all updated. Much love x


----------



## Scorpio23

My prayers are with u sweetie xo


----------



## Elsbels

Hi, I'm brand new to this site but reading these forums over the past few days has been the only thing keeping me sane. Myself and husband have a son of 8 years old and have been ttc for 6 years now. I have been on clomid which didn't work, from sept 2011 decided to have a break from treatment and focus on loosing weight, by dec I'd lost 2 stones. Had a period early dec, then early jan started spotting brown discharge( having pcos, just thought this could be another weird period!) 3 weeks later still spotting heavily, had an app with my consultant and he sai it would be down to my weight loss. 2 more weeks went by, still heavily spotting, I felt really sick, took a preg test and it was positive, got booked in to have an Epau scan, I am pregnant but only 6 weeks, they saw the sac and 'baby' but no heartbeat as too early, i now have to wait 2 weeks for my next scan. I am in turmoil, I just think something is very wrong and can't do anything but wait, sorry this post is so long. I just feel so lost and hopeless.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Elsbels,
Congrats on your news, I pray that everything goes well for you & baby.
Do you have all of the pregnancy symptoms?
Let me know how the scan goes or if you need to chat.

Take care x


----------



## Elsbels

Thank you for replying, I've not really had many pregnancy symptoms, my breasts sometimes tingle and have felt nauseous in an afternoon but that's as far as it goes. Still spotting heavily today, it's turning redder and redder each day, I feel deep down something is not right. Just got to wait 9 more agonising days to find out
Hope you are ok
Take care too
Elsbels


----------



## samfattyboom

Im currently going through a worrying time. After intercourse on Friday night i started having a brown bleed on Saturday (only there when i wiped). Carried on until Sunday night and has now stopped. Saw my GP who simply said 'what will happen will happen'! Not got my midwife appointment until the 29th and GP said there was no point going for a scan yet as im only 6+6 and would find it hard to find heartbeat etc..
Just cant help but stress out. Having no pains and have seen no red blood so thats a little reassurance but still..


----------



## Scorpio23

samfattyboom said:


> Im currently going through a worrying time. After intercourse on Friday night i started having a brown bleed on Saturday (only there when i wiped). Carried on until Sunday night and has now stopped. Saw my GP who simply said 'what will happen will happen'! Not got my midwife appointment until the 29th and GP said there was no point going for a scan yet as im only 6+6 and would find it hard to find heartbeat etc..
> Just cant help but stress out. Having no pains and have seen no red blood so thats a little reassurance but still..

Sorry to hear about your bleeding. Drs can only tell you what a test shows. Its hard when u actually have a scan too early & there is no heartbeat. Leaves u in doubt & im sure drs dont want to give u that news. 
Have you asked about having a weekly HCG blood test? That might be able to help?? I didnt have any bleeding. I went for scan for dating purposes, which revealed that baby wasnt growing. Ive heard alot of stories abt pregnant ladies bleeding but everything was ok. I hope ur health & everyhing is fine.


----------



## Scorpio23

Elsbels said:


> Thank you for replying, I've not really had many pregnancy symptoms, my breasts sometimes tingle and have felt nauseous in an afternoon but that's as far as it goes. Still spotting heavily today, it's turning redder and redder each day, I feel deep down something is not right. Just got to wait 9 more agonising days to find out
> Hope you are ok
> Take care too
> Elsbels

Im feeling good at the moment. OH has been working graveyard shift for the past few nights. But tonight we finally had a chance to catch up over dinner. He now knows Im scheduled for D&C in 2 days & hes going to take the afternoon off to pick me up after the op. I felt so alone & had it in my mind he didnt care. He got me a bunch of roses for valentines. It meant alot. Other than that, talking to all of you ladies keeps me going.

Have you had any HCG blood test? This might give you some insight?? 

I still havent had any bleeding or spotting. I hope that your bleeding doesnt mean anything and that u r ok.

I had nausea, food cravings, fatigue, sore breasts, sinus & weird dreams up until a few days before I found out I was miscarrying.
All of these symptoms have now faded, except my breasts r a lil tender.

I guess everyone is different though xo


----------



## Elsbels

Good luck with everything. Men find it hard to talk about anything like this, especially as it's not their body it's happening to, it's harder for them to understand it all.
I haven't had an HCG test, I could go to GP and ask, but I've got to the point of being so scared of finding anything out. Need to get my head around all the possible outcomes.
Take care


----------



## kirst76

Hugest of hugs for each of you that is going through this!

When a friend of mine miscarried her husband seemed to be such a rock....he took it in his stride and never said too much about it. One night when I was around at their place my friend went to bed and me and her hubby were talking about everything and he broke down on my shoulder and sobbed and sobbed. It was so hard on him but he was trying to stay strong for her.
Years later when I miscarried with twins my husband was my rock and never showed weakness in front of me. We have talked about it since and even though it was hard on him he said it was harder to see me in so much emotional pain that he knew he needed to stay strong for me. 

This is something that you ladies will never get over.....I so hated people saying "oh well, you'll get over it", but you will learn to put it aside. I still think of all the "what if's?" but am so thankful for what I have now.


----------



## Elsbels

Just an update really- had to go to a&e tonight, had sudden loss of lots of red blood tonight, they couldn't do anything and sent me home, I can't get into EPAU until Tuesday, so again waiting til then to find out if I miscarried or not. Such a sad time, it's the waiting the hurts as you're not able to get your head round the situation. I know it will be bad news but you need proof to start to grieve, thinking of anyone and everyone who has gone through miscarriage and sending lots of positive thoughts, one of the saddest times of my life x


----------



## Scorpio23

HUGS xox


----------



## Scorpio23

Just an update to anyone reading and wondering what happened.

I decided not to have a D&C and waited to miscarry naturally. I started bleeding lightly 16 days later and clotting started 19 days later. I have been taking weekly HCG tests. My last one will be next week on 5 March 2012. After this I will need to go back to my gyno to take the next step. Am assuming that I'll check to make sure if everything is clear and will probably do more HCG tests until they go to 0 or under 5. 

I don't seem to be feeling feverish and bleeding is not heavy. So I don't think I have any infection. But will go to the ER if in doubt. Hope to TTC as soon as it is safe. I wasn't charting previously but will do next time 'round. For the record:

Beta HCG Levels:

5 Jan 12: 270
27 Jan 12: 23450
8 Feb 12: 19700
14 Feb 12: 12251
20 Feb 12: 6246
27 Feb 12: 2586

Ultrasound:
20 Jan 12: 7mm gestational sac. Retroverted uterus
2 Feb: 10mm gestational sac. CRL 4mm yolk sac. No heartbeat (threatened miscarriage as HCG was still rising).
9 Feb: 12mm gestational sac. HCG decreased. Foetal demise / anembryonic pregnancy :'(
25 Feb: Bleeding started
28 Feb: Passed some clotting

If anyone has any questions, send me a private message or add me to FB.

x Soly


----------



## Elsbels

Hope everything has gone smoothly since your last post and your HCG levels are down. Just a quick update from me, finally had second scan after the worst two weeks of waiting in my life, fetal sac was still there, no heartbeat but it had grown 2mm, which wasn't enough for a viable pregnancy but because it had shown signs of growth, for legal reasons I had to wait another week for a scan to clarify what we already knew. The following Friday confirmed fetal demise and I chose to have a D&C and was booked in 2 days after scan. All went as smoothly as possible, still bleeding 3 days after D&C, just waiting for it to stop and we can begin to focus on getting back to feeling normal, and to see what the future holds for us. Sad times but trying to keep positive.


----------



## albs

i'm so sorry for your losses. praying for your quick recovery and that things go well when you start ttc again.


----------



## Scorpio23

Update

5 Mar: HCG 275
9 Mar: Had been bleeding for two weeks so went for check up. Vaginal scan showed that there was some tissue remaining. I had some pain in the past two weeks but the cramping and bleeding was not very heavy. I also experienced migranes (guessing it was from hormones dropping down).
12 Mar: Had a D&C as I didn't want to risk having an infection. 
14 Mar (today): Bleeding has almost stopped. I had some light cramping and migranes and slept alot the day after surgery.

I'm glad that I gave my body a chance to naturally expell all tissues. I wanted to avoid D&C if possible because I had never been to hospital before and I knew it would be expensive.

Yesterday was my 2 yr wedding anniversary and I would have been announcing my pregnancy at 12 weeks :'(

I'm scared but I want to TTC as soon as possible. Probably after my next check up (three weeks from now) or after AF.

All the best ladies :) Thanks for hearing my story.


----------



## cate.ums

samfattyboom said:


> Im currently going through a worrying time. After intercourse on Friday night i started having a brown bleed on Saturday (only there when i wiped). Carried on until Sunday night and has now stopped. Saw my GP who simply said 'what will happen will happen'! Not got my midwife appointment until the 29th and GP said there was no point going for a scan yet as im only 6+6 and would find it hard to find heartbeat etc..
> Just cant help but stress out. Having no pains and have seen no red blood so thats a little reassurance but still..

 Hey, I am new to this site but found comfoat from it, I found at not long ago I was 8weeks, not long after I had bleeding, lucky to get emergncy scan, the baby sac and baby was there, but no heart beat I had more light bleeding since and tonight a suddon heavy flow not stoped, but I can't help think worse I'm back friday for a second scan, my midwife should be that afternoon to, as bleeding stoped for days and reading post on here I got my hopes up, I just think every1 needs to prepair for worse :( I'm so scared, and have no1 to turn to good luck! X


----------



## cate.ums

Hey, I'm new to this and don't know how to start :/ :( the last 2 weeks of my life have been hell, I had some light bleeding and had to have internal scan, scan showed baby at 6weeks(thoght was 8) was fetal pole and sac but no heart beat so got sent away back ten days (this friday) had very light on off bleeding stopped y'dai, spent the day today with my friend and her 4day old new baby boy, reading posts on internet gave me hope and that little boy made me realise how much I want it, but I got hope went to pick something up and had a big flow of blood :( (sorry is sounds digusting) they was one smal clot, but I think now I've lost/am loseing my baby :( wish I never got my hopes up, and dreading friday, I just don't know how to stay strong, at moment I have a lot going on and no family so don't see a postive to get frew this, I hope all you get your healthy babys! Goodluck to you all, my thoughts and loves with you xxx


----------



## cate.ums

Scorpio23 said:


> Update
> 
> 5 Mar: HCG 275
> 9 Mar: Had been bleeding for two weeks so went for check up. Vaginal scan showed that there was some tissue remaining. I had some pain in the past two weeks but the cramping and bleeding was not very heavy. I also experienced migranes (guessing it was from hormones dropping down).
> 12 Mar: Had a D&C as I didn't want to risk having an infection.
> 14 Mar (today): Bleeding has almost stopped. I had some light cramping and migranes and slept alot the day after surgery.
> 
> I'm glad that I gave my body a chance to naturally expell all tissues. I wanted to avoid D&C if possible because I had never been to hospital before and I knew it would be expensive.
> 
> Yesterday was my 2 yr wedding anniversary and I would have been announcing my pregnancy at 12 weeks :'(
> 
> I'm scared but I want to TTC as soon as possible. Probably after my next check up (three weeks from now) or after AF.
> 
> All the best ladies :) Thanks for hearing my story.

Hi, I think I am loseing my baby, and been told I may have to have a D&C but I'm so scared! I've heard can stop chances of having children and think I would rather my body deal with it, any advice please?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi cate.ums,

My heart goes out to u. Im sorry ur going thru this :(
Sorry in advanced for tmi or asking questions which u may not b ready to answer.

How many scans have u had now, confirming MC? It seem that this is whats happening unless u hav any other medical issues. Just make sure ur having a MC before doing anything. I had three scans all up & my blood hcg was decreasing. 

Firstly, if u want to try again asap, I would advise to get D&C. This will clear ur linning so u can start fresh. I tried to MC naturally but not all tissue came out (I waiting 4wks) & had to D&C. Natural MC can be painful & bleeding may get heavy. Also, any remaining tissue can cause infection.


----------



## Scorpio23

When u hav D&C u will be asleep. The dr will give u a drug & u wont feel a thing. One min ur asleep and the next ur awake. Do u have any allergies or other medical complications? If not try not to be scared as I think u' ll be fine. U may have light bleeding after & ur hcg may take a while to decrease back to 0. There is the smallest chance of this operation causing fertility issues. I learnt the hard way that D&C is the best thing to do.


----------



## abagailb14

My husband and I started trying to conceive on 03/23/2012. I noticed that my breasts became very sore about a week later, but did not get too hopeful because this also happens before I get my period. On the night of 04/13/2012 I noticed a slight cramping while in the shower and shortly after I began to bleed. I assumed that this was my period and I continued to bleed as I normally would on my period, no cramping. I started to think it was strange when I continued to bleed for over a week, as my period usually does not last for more than 4-5 days. By the 21st and still bleeding, I did a search online to see what could be causing this abnormal period and read that it may be a possible miscarriage or sign of pregnancy so I took a test and sure enough I was positive. I have taken two more tests since then, the last one I took today and it still shows a very definite positive. My bleeding finally stopped yesterday, making it a total of 13 days that I bled, and I have a dr. appt. on Tues. I am trying to remain hopeful that the baby could still be there until I see the doctor but I am also realistic that this doesn't look good. My bleeding was bright red the entire time, but no cramping or clots. I am also worried that I have no other pregnancy symptoms besides feeling very tired. Anyone have any ideas what this could be or positive outcomes to a similar situation? Any answers would be greatly appreciated, I am worried to death!


----------



## cate.ums

Scorpio23 said:


> Hi cate.ums,
> 
> My heart goes out to u. Im sorry ur going thru this :(
> Sorry in advanced for tmi or asking questions which u may not b ready to answer.
> 
> How many scans have u had now, confirming MC? It seem that this is whats happening unless u hav any other medical issues. Just make sure ur having a MC before doing anything. I had three scans all up & my blood hcg was decreasing.
> 
> Firstly, if u want to try again asap, I would advise to get D&C. This will clear ur linning so u can start fresh. I tried to MC naturally but not all tissue came out (I waiting 4wks) & had to D&C. Natural MC can be painful & bleeding may get heavy. Also, any remaining tissue can cause infection.

Thankyou for getting back, I had second scan friday baby was still there but no heart beat, then last night I miss carried, didn't expect what I seen, the baby was rather big and had eyes nose body, I just held it for about an hour have to take it to gau tomorrow and check my body has passed everything, I had no pain just very heavy bleeding lost about 3 pints in an hour, I'm not rushing into trying again, need to recover metal state first thankyou so much for support xx


----------



## cate.ums

I would ring hospital and get booked in for emergancy scan some women do just bleed, but need to make sure its just that and not ectopic xx


----------



## abagailb14

I am so sorry for your loss.:(


----------



## cate.ums

abagailb14 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.:(

 Thankyou, my thoughts are with you! Wish you the best of luck! <3 xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies, sorry to hear that ur going through this. Keep me updated on how u go at the doctors.

If u bleeding heavily or in pain go to the emergency room.

Abagail, your symptoms do sound like possibility of ectopic. However, some women can have bleeding and go on to have healthy babies. Also symptoms can show up later in pregnancy. Everyone is different. Hang in there *hugs*


----------



## abagailb14

Update- Ends up, I did have an early miscarriage. I was pretty much prepared for the worst with the heavy bleeding and loss of symptoms but it's still upsetting:( On the upside, since it was so early we can start trying again right away so wish me luck:) Has anyone had good luck getting preggo quickly after a miscarriage? I've heard that you're super fertile afterwards but I'm not sure if it's true.


----------



## Scorpio23

Yes people r lucky. Im not one of them. Its been 7 weeks since D&C & still no sign of AF. So Im planning on doing acupuncture nxt wk. 

Look up the SMEP. Buy some OPKs (get them cheap on ebay) or buy a thermometer to do BBT charting (Im going to try this after my next AF). 

There are so many success stories on SMEP and acupuncture.

If u r ready to TTC go for it. But u'll need to wait until after ur HCG has totally dropped. 
Maybe do a HPT.


----------



## abagailb14

I was using OPKS and BBT charting before, seemed to work well since I got pregnant the first month we tried. I just looked up the SMEP and will give it a try. I did a HPT this morning and I just have the faintest line now, it pretty much looks negative - does that mean my HCG is almost totally dropped?


----------



## Scorpio23

Yes. U can also ask ur GP for blood tests if u want to be sure. But urs should be back to normal really soon. Can I ask what CD u normally get a +O??


----------



## abagailb14

I've gotten a +O CD 13/14 the last 2 months.


----------



## Scorpio23

Awesome, u should have ur BFP within no time :)


----------



## abagailb14

Fingers crossed:) Thank you so much for your support


----------



## Scorpio23

As for me, its taken this long (7 weeks for my hcg to drop right down). Just got my blood results back. Everythings ok, except Vit D is low. & hcg is ready @ 2. Seeing acupuncturist next Wed @ lunch time. Yay. Its crazy but I hope I get AF soon so I can feel normal again.


----------



## abagailb14

Here's to baby dust and BFP's for both of us!!:haha:


----------



## abagailb14

Scorpio did you ever get your AF? I just got mine last night so no BFP for me yet!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey yes I got AF 3 days after i saw acupuncturist. Shes amazing! Im now on CD9. But taking it easy this month. Going to attempt to do SMEP. So starting OPKs tomorrow. I ordered a BBT thermometer. It should arrive this week. 

Sorry to hear u got AF. But now u can start TTC again :)


----------



## Radiance

I got told that up until I was 4 months.
At 6 weeks there was no heartbeat, I went back a week later and there was a perfect little heart beat :)

I also bled my whole pregnancy.


----------



## Busy Business

I thought I was 7 weeks and went for a scan today and the OB found nothing there :(. 
I had some follow up blood test to check my HCG levels but am not feeling too positive.

I have had some light bleeding (only when I wipe on the toilet) for the last week. But that has been it. No real pain or massive bleeding so I am really unsure of what is going on?

My original HCG level was 160 on 9th May when I was supposedly 5 weeks. So I am either spotting and earlier on than I thought or I have miscarried and didnt know it. Is that even possible?


----------



## Scorpio23

Busy B, how far along r u? When was ur last period? I was told I had a threatened MC bcos my gestational sac was not big enough/equivalent size to how far along I was supposed to be. I had three scans, & hcg tests. Hcg dropped & sac didnot grow.


----------



## Busy Business

Did you have to have a d&c? I was 7 weeks ( or so I thought) . Thanks for your response!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey. Yes. I tried to MC naturally but ended up with D&C when I was 11 weeks along. If ur diagnosed with MC wait another week or two & get another ultrasound. Its really hard to accept matters but if u need a D&C do it sooner rather than later. This way u can ttc again real soon. FX for u. Let me know what happens x


----------

